# Si modo says "Hi" to all



## Si modo

Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.

I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.


----------



## KittenKoder

Welcome then, new members are always welcome.


----------



## Dis

Si modo said:


> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.



Gunny keeps a pretty tight reign on things here.  We aren't allowed to have much fun.

He is, though, at our expense.  We simply exist to amuse him.


----------



## Si modo

Thanks, guys.  I will try to amuse as well.  Organ grinders can be cute but those who play the monkey for them are simply hot.


----------



## Dr.House

Welcome.

I shall impart to you a House-ism:

"The problem with speculation is you make a speck out of you and some guy named lation."


Remember, normal's overrated....


----------



## Si modo

Dr.House said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I shall impart to you a House-ism:
> 
> "The problem with speculation is you make a speck out of you and some guy named lation."
> 
> 
> Remember, normal's overrated....



I can outdraw you, mysterious stranger.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny keeps a pretty tight reign on things here.  We aren't allowed to have much fun.
> 
> He is, though, at our expense.  We simply exist to amuse him.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## Si modo

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny keeps a pretty tight reign on things here.  We aren't allowed to have much fun.
> 
> He is, though, at our expense.  We simply exist to amuse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

Ah, the bossman.  Hiya.  Looks like a balanced place.  Thanks for having me.  I already recognize a few names, here, too.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny keeps a pretty tight reign on things here.  We aren't allowed to have much fun.
> 
> He is, though, at our expense.  We simply exist to amuse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


At least I didn't tattle on you for twisting heads and breaking your toys when boredom strikes.  He can find THAT out on his own.


----------



## Dr.House

Si modo said:


> I can outdraw you, mysterious stranger.



Many believe this until actually called on to draw...

Photoshop helps...


----------



## Si modo

Dr.House said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can outdraw you, mysterious stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many believe this until actually called on to draw...
> 
> Photoshop helps...
Click to expand...

Excellent.  


Wow, great selection of smileys, here.


----------



## RodISHI

Hi, Si.


----------



## Si modo

RodISHI said:


> Hi, Si.
> 
> ....


Hi to you, SHI.  (Hope you don't mind, but it seemed a shame to pass up an opportunity to rhyme.  And, that would be a demonstration of my best poem ever.)


----------



## Sidestreamer

KittenKoder said:


> Welcome then, new members are always welcome.



No they're not. I was fucked with right out the gate.


----------



## KittenKoder

Vermin Armada said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome then, new members are always welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. I was fucked with right out the gate.
Click to expand...


Welcome doesn't mean liked by everyone.


----------



## Graybeard

Hi, Si modo. I'm new here as well. This is a fun site.


----------



## eagleseven

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9MxTRspXpQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9MxTRspXpQ[/ame]



Sidestreamer said:


> No they're not. I was fucked with right out the gate.


I think you'll find that Si has a backbone...


----------



## Si modo

eagleseven said:


> YouTube - Spaceballs - Planet of the Apes
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. I was fucked with right out the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find that Si has a backbone...
Click to expand...

 Appropriate vid, E7.  Howdy do, dude.

Hey greybeard.


----------



## Shooterman

Howdy Si. Figured I might try out this fine place, as well.


----------



## Si modo

Welcome to the wild west, Shooter.


----------



## roomy

Fuck off.


----------



## Si modo

roomy said:


> Fuck off.


  Heh...I'm convinced.  Let's go!


----------



## Si modo

It's the fad to bump intro threads.

Bump!

(I must have been tired...bad grammar)


----------



## xotoxi

Si modo said:


> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm *hear* to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.



Are you also *hear *to learn to spell?


----------



## JWBooth

Hi Si


----------



## Sheldon

Oh great. Another n00b. Just what this place needs.


----------



## Si modo

xotoxi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm *hear* to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also *hear *to learn to spell?
Click to expand...

Yeah, pretty bad, huh?

*cringe*


----------



## PixieStix

Howdy Si


----------



## saveliberty

Ah, a noob.  Here's your toothbrush, get to the johns.  You know what to do.


----------



## Si modo

saveliberty said:


> Ah, a noob.  Here's your toothbrush, get to the johns.  You know what to do.




Would that be the ladies john or the men's john that needs cleaning?  But, I only take orders for hazing from the King of Noobs.

(I miss his saying, "It's good to be king.")


----------



## saveliberty

Bad news it was johns, not john.  Don't be a poopyhead about it!  hehe


----------



## Si modo

saveliberty said:


> Bad news it was johns, not john.  Don't be a poopyhead about it!  hehe


LOL!  Yup, righties, we are poopy heads.


----------



## MaggieMae

Si modo said:


> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.



Oh Si --  You seem so young and fresh and stuff when you were just a noob. 

What a difference a year makes, eh?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Si modo said:


> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.



Welcome 2 the board, Samson has a crush on you.


----------



## Flaylo

Si modo said:


> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.



Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.


----------



## Si modo

Flaylo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
Click to expand...

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Ringel05

Flaylo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
Click to expand...


You dig up an intro thread from 2009 to toss an inanity into??!!  You need to get laid, by a girl, preferably human, of legal age, if you can.
(The sheep are getting skittish.......)


----------



## jillian

I gotta go with Ringle... 

this is kinda silly... 

necromancing never impresses...


----------



## Steve Hanson

Flaylo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
Click to expand...


You couldn't find something more current to meltdown over?


----------



## saveliberty

Expiration dates for new posts on an old thread seems like a good idea.  Not sure mooooooving from sheep to cows was a step up Flaylo.  Don't get me wrong, the sheep are very happy.  Si uses a very nice dog avie.  Just saying.


----------



## MaggieMae

Steve Hanson said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't find something more current to meltdown over?
Click to expand...


Some people are in constant meltdown mode. I guess finding a message board to rant over everything has a strange calming effect on them. If only they realized how silly they look.


----------



## syrenn

Flaylo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
Click to expand...







How lame are you?


----------



## Flaylo

Meltdown? I make one post in this thread and morons are melting down over that one post, pot calling the kettle black...........


----------



## syrenn

Flaylo said:


> Meltdown? I make one post in this thread and morons are melting down over that one post, pot calling the kettle black...........




You dug up and OLD thread to try and have a flame fest....idiot. 


I call that melting down.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

When one Jew is attacked is amazing how the forum covert Jews show their true colors.


----------



## Flaylo

Its a man-hater thing, women in this forum do as they like when men do something like this its always bad, facking feminists.


----------



## syrenn

Flaylo said:


> Its a man-hater thing, women in this forum do as they like when men do something like this its always bad, facking feminists.




 Whats the matter, CG not giving you enough attention?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Luissa

Bass v 2.0 said:


> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?



You do realize your avatar makes you look more gay, right?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Luissa said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize your avatar makes you look more gay, right?
Click to expand...


Try reading the words in the avatar, don't let your jew-washed state of mind deceive you into thinking I'm a fag.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Flaylo said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks.  I'm Si modo (Si for short is just fine with me).  Eagleseven told me about this place.  I'm still exploring, but it looks good so far.
> 
> I'm hear to learn from others, to better my debating skills, to participate honestly in open dicussions about pretty much anything, to keep current on politics, and to have some fun along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor stupid little cow hasn't bettered her debating skills.
Click to expand...


Dood

This is a declaration that you got pwned and get pwned by Si on a regular basis.

damn, choked yourself out.


----------



## Grace

I'm late to the welcome wagon and I have not read all the thread but I just wanted to say I'm glad you're here even though I'm a dollar short with my welcome, Si.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bass v 2.0 said:


> When one Jew is attacked is amazing how the forum covert Jews show their true colors.





I didn't know Si was a Jew.

Not that that has any affect on the fact you and flaygo are moronic assholes that get pwned like getting pwned is hobby.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize your avatar makes you look more gay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the words in the avatar, don't let your jew-washed state of mind deceive you into thinking I'm a fag.
Click to expand...




The wording?

You post up to buff oiled up guys and you think the wording makes it less gay?


Bass has never tapped out in the Homo Cage of Doom.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Two Thumbs said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one Jew is attacked is amazing how the forum covert Jews show their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Si was a Jew.
> 
> Not that that has any affect on the fact you and flaygo are moronic assholes that get pwned like getting pwned is hobby.
Click to expand...


Let your yarmukle show Jewboy, you spew Teabagger gospel and you think you're owning me? get a life moron.


----------



## Luissa

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize your avatar makes you look more gay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the words in the avatar, don't let your jew-washed state of mind deceive you into thinking I'm a fag.
Click to expand...


I dont care what it says, it still has naked men in the picture. You could have picked another one without naked men in it, but you didn't. Says a lot!

And my jew washed state of mind? Are you calling me a jew???


----------



## Luissa

I see he has changed it. 

Didn't know I got to you so much.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> I see he has changed it.
> 
> Didn't know I got to you so much.






hes a gay black woman!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

You didn't get to me Ms Jezebel, too many forum fags were getting excited at the avatar and needed to get put back in their cages.


----------



## Luissa

Bass v 2.0 said:


> You didn't get to me Ms Jezebel, too many forum fags were getting excited at the avatar and needed to get put back in their cages.



You are posting from a cage??? Does it get Wifi?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one Jew is attacked is amazing how the forum covert Jews show their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Si was a Jew.
> 
> Not that that has any affect on the fact you and flaygo are moronic assholes that get pwned like getting pwned is hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let your yarmukle show Jewboy, you spew Teabagger gospel and you think you're owning me? get a life moron.
Click to expand...


pwned

How can I declare pwning you?

I'm not a jew or a teabagger and we got you to punk out and change your Avi. 



Knocked yourself out.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get to me Ms Jezebel, too many forum fags were getting excited at the avatar and needed to get put back in their cages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting from a cage??? Does it get Wifi?
Click to expand...


It's the Ultimate Homo Cage Of Doom.

No matter how big he competition, Bass has never tapped out.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

And the fags are out of their cages over a silly avatar. Latent homosexuality being exposed, i think I'm going to through up at all the gayness in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see he has changed it.
> 
> Didn't know I got to you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes a gay black woman!
Click to expand...






			
				the mean old board software said:
			
		

> You must spread some around, etc. etc.


----------



## westwall

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize your avatar makes you look more gay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading the words in the avatar, don't let your jew-washed state of mind deceive you into thinking I'm a fag.
Click to expand...






Don't need to be a Jew to recognise a doofus.  I could care less if you're gay (congrats on coming out) but your mindless twitishness is a bit bothersome.


----------



## syrenn

Two Thumbs said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Si was a Jew.
> 
> Not that that has any affect on the fact you and flaygo are moronic assholes that get pwned like getting pwned is hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let your yarmukle show Jewboy, you spew Teabagger gospel and you think you're owning me? get a life moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pwned
> 
> How can I declare pwning you?
> 
> I'm not a jew or a teabagger and we got you to punk out and change your Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked yourself out.
Click to expand...










ya mean that avi?


----------



## Si modo




----------



## Big Fitz

syrenn said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltdown? I make one post in this thread and morons are melting down over that one post, pot calling the kettle black...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dug up and OLD thread to try and have a flame fest....idiot.
> 
> 
> I call that melting down.
Click to expand...

Necrotardia:  "The act of bringing back an old thread to current use in order to behave like a tard."

My term.  Use it in good health.


----------



## Two Thumbs

syrenn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let your yarmukle show Jewboy, you spew Teabagger gospel and you think you're owning me? get a life moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwned
> 
> How can I declare pwning you?
> 
> I'm not a jew or a teabagger and we got you to punk out and change your Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked yourself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya mean that avi?
Click to expand...



Too bad I don't have dollars for the g-strings. 

uhm

do they call it that for male strippers?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Si modo said:


>



* Best Intro Thread Ever!! *​


----------



## Si modo

Two Thumbs said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Best Intro Thread Ever!! *​
Click to expand...

I'm so proud.  *sniff, sniff*


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Best Intro Thread Ever!! *​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so proud.  *sniff, sniff*
Click to expand...


And speaking of your VERY OLD intro..

where the hell is eaglelseven?


----------



## Si modo

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Best Intro Thread Ever!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so proud.  *sniff, sniff*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of your VERY OLD intro..
> 
> where the hell is eaglelseven?
Click to expand...

PM on it's way....


----------



## Ropey

Flaylo said:


> Meltdown? I make one post in this thread and morons are melting down over that one post, pot calling the kettle black...........



Meltdown and whining about being called on melting down.  



Bass v 2.0 said:


> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?



Neg to the moron.  Why?  Cause I can and you are simply 

Consider this, one Jew not hiding and not needing to step out.  

Edit:

_This neg rep is sent from Israel via an Israeli processor by the way._...


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Ropey said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltdown? I make one post in this thread and morons are melting down over that one post, pot calling the kettle black...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meltdown and whining about being called on melting down.
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum Jews went quiet, why am I not surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neg to the moron.  Why?  Cause I can and you are simply
> 
> Consider this, one Jew not hiding and not needing to step out.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> _This neg rep is sent from Israel via an Israeli processor by the way._...
Click to expand...


Ok Jew, I know you felt sensitive and hurt, no need to pound your chest chimping out, but thanks for confirming what I already knew.


----------



## Luissa

You know I don't care if you are gay, most of us probably don't care that you are gay. It is the fact you try to compensate for your gayness by spewing hate all over the place.
Come out of the closet, you will be happier.

If you decided to stay in the closet, shut the fuck up then. Calling people faggots is uncalled for, how would you like it if I called you a ******? How about Uncle Tom?


----------



## MaggieMae

Si modo said:


>



This is all *your* fault that the little children took to kicking sand in each other's faces. Off with your head, troublemaker!!


----------



## Jroc

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one Jew is attacked is amazing how the forum covert Jews show their true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Si was a Jew.
> 
> Not that that has any affect on the fact you and flaygo are moronic assholes that get pwned like getting pwned is hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let your yarmukle show Jewboy, you spew Teabagger gospel and you think you're owning me? get a life moron.
Click to expand...


Charlie is my favorite racist on the board, He's an equal opportunity hater, he hates whites period, and also uppity blacks. 




Bass v 2.0 said:


> Sorry white boy, I don't need you or any other whites to tell me or any other blacks which blacks they should look up to. Get that through your thick skull, praise your well trained Negro lapdogs and house slaves, but don't hold them up as examples for other blacks.


----------

